# Moving to Colorado Springs in December - Help me game!



## Vyshaan (Sep 14, 2006)

I will be moving to Colorado in December, and am looking to join a D&D 3.5 group.  I have been playing and DMing consistently since 3.0 was released, and have another five years of experience with older games (god, I'm getting old).

My personal preference is to play in games with an established history and a legacy of role-playing, which is why I'm trying to find a group early.  Due to my old job, I have not been able to be part of a regularly meeting group, which is something I'd like to change.  My personal taste is for Forgotten Realms, and high level play, but I am flexible.  I would like to get in touch with a group, to figure out how to integrate myself with an existing party, and make a smooth transition by the time I get there.

I can also DM, and enjoy doing so (part of the fun part of D&D is making up all sorts of fantastic creations).  I play other games, including Shadowrun and CoC.  If you are interested in having a dedicated role-player join your group this winter, please contact me at rathaf01 at comcast dot net


----------

